# Patty's pony place harnesses



## Specialk (Oct 25, 2015)

http://www.pattysponyplace.com/breast-collar-harness.html



I know that most of you do not like nylon harnesses. But check these out. I love the colors. They are made by Patty's Pony Place. Look nicely padded. Considering trying one as a second harness.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 25, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with nylon harness. I have used it many times myself and have even made my own parts of harness from military nylon that was on hand due to other projects. Nylon can be good or it can be bad - it's harder to form like leather so can be poorly made and you wouldn't be able to get a shaped breast collar UNLESS you got one made from a different material with some form of buckle or snap on traces.

I can't speak to the ones that Patty's Place makes, but I too love the colors!! To the best of my knowledge, they are the only ones that make mini sized harness in colors for both pleasure driving and "work" (collars and hames). There are several companies that make the nylon harness for the biggies in the mid-west (even different "grades" of nylon) but not in a lot of different colors OR mini sized...


----------



## BSharpRanch (Oct 25, 2015)

I do not know about their harness, but that sure looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Specialk (Oct 25, 2015)

I do like that the breast collars are not just nylon, they look almost like neuroprene padding


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 25, 2015)

That video was a lot of fun to watch! Couldn't decide which color for my little chestnut.


----------



## Specialk (Nov 27, 2015)

I just ordered two harnesses from Patty. She is so nice, can't wait to get them. She is making me two single harnesses with coversion to use as a team. Two sets of single reins and one coverts to double, all under $600 shipped to the U.S. she said her harness is nothing like the cheap harnesses on eBay or other nylons. She imports her synthetic materials and sews them by hand on her industrial machine. You send her your horses measurements. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Twotoedrat (Nov 28, 2015)

I just ordered a custom harness too from Patty. She has been great to work with and I can't wait for it to arrive. Can give more feedback once it's here.


----------

